# Schaltauge wechseln... vielleicht hilft es jemanden



## thto (18. März 2007)

hi,
da mir leider bei einer tour das schaltauge abgerissen ist, habe ich bei der canyon werkstatt 2 ersatzaugen bestellt, diese waren innerhalb von 3 tagen bei mir im briefkasten, vielen dank für die schnelle bearbeitung und lieferung  , ! 

probleme taten sich auf bei dem versuch das schaltauge vom schaltwerk zu demontieren, geholfen hat eine wasserpumpenzange zum gegenhalten !

anbei ein bild des neuen schaltauges, falls jemand schon mal eines ersetzt hat, wäre ich dankbar für eine info ob dieses so korrekt montiert ist ?
viele grüße
tt


----------



## deimudder (19. März 2007)

Ohje. Das Thema Schaltauge kenn ich. Hab jetzt schon das 3. krumm bekommen. Aber richtig montiert hast du's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (19. März 2007)

kette und schaltwerk würden sich über einen sprüher wd-40 (oder ähnliches) sicher freuen 

p.s.: bei welcher gelegenheit hast du dein schaltauge denn getötet? sturz, kettenriss?


----------



## thto (19. März 2007)

tja gute frage, wenn ich das wüßte, denke es war ein ast oder ähnliches welcher sich verfangen hatte..... 

gute idee , benutze sehr gerne das finish line wachs....

tt


----------



## schappi (19. März 2007)

Wachs ist kein Schmiermittel!!!
das dient nur zur Abdeckung gegen Schmutz.

Mein Geheimtip: Getriebeöl (nicht Motoröl) bekommst du in jedem Autozubehör für wenig Geld die 0,5 l Dose. Dann hält auch die Kette mehrere 1000 km.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thto (19. März 2007)

http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/product-images/Wax4oz.jpg

meiner meinung nach sehr gut !


----------



## unchained (19. März 2007)

das gute alte Ballistol


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. März 2007)

> thto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## Tigo (19. März 2007)

Hier gibt's eine Alternative für Leute,die nicht auf ein Schaltauge von Canyon 

warten möchten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2834973#post2834973

s.Post  Nr.10 + 18


----------



## thomasx (19. März 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Hier gibt's eine Alternative für Leute,die nicht auf ein Schaltauge von Canyon
> 
> warten möchten.
> 
> ...




poste doch gleich den richtigen Link

alternativ Schaltauge Schaltauge II


----------



## thto (20. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> > Hallo,
> >
> > also mal herzlichen Glückwunsch für die schnelle Lieferung des Schaltauges!
> >
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (20. März 2007)

> poste doch gleich den richtigen Link
> 
> alternativ Schaltauge Schaltauge II



wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## Tigo (20. März 2007)

@ thomasx

Jawoll Herr Lehrer,

hier ist der direkte,richtige Link


http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...fo&ArtikelID=9960&Kategorie2=173&Kategorie1=3


Lieber einmal mehr klicken,als wochenlang auf ein Schaltauge zu warten.


Ich wollte den Link absichtlich im Kontext des Threads zeigen.......


----------



## Tigo (20. März 2007)

Sorry,

kann jdm. erklären,warum der direkte Link zum Schaltauge(hat heute morgen 

funktioniert) nach einiger Zeit nur noch zur Startseite des Versenders führt??

Wird gegen Forumsregeln verstossen?


----------



## thto (20. März 2007)

nein, leider nicht, so sah es mitten im wald aus...


----------



## AmmuNation (21. März 2007)

Erklär mir, wie das geht...


----------



## Christian_74 (5. April 2007)

Kaputte Schaltwerke sind voll im Trend! Da macht man einfach mit.





Ist schon ein ernüchterndes Gefühl so viele Teile auf einmal müllreif vor sich zu haben. Nur ein Ast und es reichte um die erschreckende Bilanz von Kette, Schaltwerk, Schaltauge und mehrere Speichen ins Jenseits zu fördern.





Alles wieder auf den selben Stand aufzubauen war mir aber zu viel Arbeit, um nacher doch nur am selben Platz zu gelangen, wie voher. Da nützt nur eins: Die Flucht nach vorne! Also wird von XT-Inverse und RapidFire auf X.9 und die lang ersehnte Gripshift X.O umgebaut. 

Die X.0 habe ich schon günstig bei der ebucht ersteigert und liegt mir seit paar Tagen vor. Schaltwerk und Schaltaugen sind unterwegs und heute hole ich das Hinterrad ab. Fehlen nur die schon bestellte Griffe und das Canyon kann dann erneut von seinen Schlaf erwachen. Ein neuen Frühling, sozusagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. April 2007)

mein beileid, auf jeden fall lernt man, ich habe jetzt immer ein ersatzschaltauge auf den touren dabei , sicher ist sicher....


----------



## aemkei77 (5. April 2007)

kann jdm. erklären,warum der direkte Link zum Schaltauge(hat heute morgen
funktioniert) nach einiger Zeit nur noch zur Startseite des Versenders führt??

weil bestimmte homepages die seiten dynamsich generireen, wenn die Session ID abgelaufen ist, dann funktioniert der link nicht mehr.

deshalb bei HS, hibike, conrad (inzwischen gibts dort glaub ich auch eine direktlink) am besten die artikelnummer posten


----------



## Christian_74 (5. April 2007)

thto schrieb:


> , sicher ist sicher....



Recht hast du. Habe bei Canyon auch gleich 2 Schaltaugen geordert.

Wie hast du das Schaltauge abgekriegt? Auf einer Seite geht es mit dem Inbus, das geht klar. Aber auf der anderer Seite ? Da ist nur ein geringer Schlitz, der nicht viel Halt bietet.









Die Befestigung dreht frei, also nicht nur mit 1 Inbus aufzukriegen (obwohl es tatsächlich nach viel probieren nur so ging )

Wie ist es gedacht, im Normalfall es zu öffnen? Brauch man da ein so breiten Schraubenzieher um gegenzuhalten? Das hat man doch bei einer Tour nicht dabei.


----------



## varadero (6. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Wie ist es gedacht, im Normalfall es zu öffnen? Brauch man da ein so breiten Schraubenzieher um gegenzuhalten? Das hat man doch bei einer Tour nicht dabei.


Hallo!

Das ist eine Schraube/Mutter Verbindung gleich wie die bei den Kettenblättern.
Du benötigst dafür einen solches (od. ähnliches) Werkzeug:






(linke untere Seite davon)

Ist sehr kleine (könnte man daher theoretisch auch mitnehmen) und kostet von www.bbbparts.com z.B. ca. 6

Varadero


----------



## AmmuNation (6. April 2007)

Wer ein Minitool dabei hat oder irgend ein Messer der legt das einfach Längs da rein.. dazu braucht man nicht solche Tools.


----------



## aemkei77 (6. April 2007)

Mit langfingerhandschuhen reicht meist auch ein Finger zum gegenhalten


----------



## thto (6. April 2007)

hi,
habe das teil am schaltwerk nur durch gegenhalten mit einer wasserpumpenzange demontieren können....
viele grüße 
jetzt gehts in den wald 
tt


----------



## weemanth (8. April 2007)

hy..

habe auch ein canyon nerves es 7 von letztem jahr! mein schaltauge is auch krum ....brauche dementsprechend en neues! bekommt man da die zugehörigen schrauben mitgeliefert oder muss man die laten nehmen? denn eine ist stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen! was kostet es bei canyon??

mfg


----------



## thto (8. April 2007)

für mein ES7 2006 habe ich von canyon schaltauge nr 12 inkl. 2 schrauben zur befestigung am rahmen zum preis von 9,90 euro in rasant schneller lieferung erhalten ....


----------



## Christian_74 (10. April 2007)

Die Schaltaugen sind angekommen. Leider sind es nicht die richtigen. 
Wie man in den Bildern sehen kann, unterscheiden sich das Schaltwerk von Thto und meins in der Befestigung. Mir wurden 2 Nr. 12 geliefert. Also zurück zu Canyon obwohl extra der Typ von Rahmen besprochen wurde.

@Ammu, mit den Minitool habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Schraube aufzumachen. Vielleicht hat man in der Schweiz nicht das Problem, da man mit ein Schweizer Messer immer unterwegs ist. Ich bin wenigstens nicht McGyver und habe keins mit auf Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (10. April 2007)

thto schrieb:


> für mein ES7 2006 habe ich von canyon schaltauge nr 12 inkl. 2 schrauben zur befestigung am rahmen zum preis von 9,90 euro in rasant schneller lieferung erhalten ....



mal eine kurze frage zwischendurch:

da ich nächste woche mein radel zu inspektion bei canyon bringe, stellt sich mir jetzt die frage ob ich mir ein ersatzschaltauge direkt mitnehmen soll?
oder ist die wahrscheinlichkeit gering das an diesem teil was passiert?

privy


----------



## schappi (10. April 2007)

Ein Ersatzschaltauge sollte man immer dabei haben, da es recht leicht bei einem Sturz verbiegt.
Das Schaltauge ist ein "Opferteil" das Schäden vom Ausfallende fernhalten soll, daher ist es aus recht weichem Alu.
Nimm dir unbedingt eines mit
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## privy (11. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzschaltauge sollte man immer dabei haben, da es recht leicht bei einem Sturz verbiegt.
> Das Schaltauge ist ein "Opferteil" das Schäden vom Ausfallende fernhalten soll, daher ist es aus recht weichem Alu.
> Nimm dir unbedingt eines mit
> Gruß
> Schappi



besten dank, werde ich dann machen .

privy


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Mai 2007)

Ich stelle, als Info, ein Bild mit den verschiedenen Schaltaugen von Canyon, falls es jemand mal brauch.

Der Umbau ist momentan wegen Beruflichen Engpass auf unbestimmte Zeit nach vorne geschoben. Momentan komme ich gar nicht zum Biken. 

Grüße,


Christian


----------



## Luis72 (14. Mai 2007)

hi Chris,

für welche Modelle ist denn das Schaltauge Nr. 05 ?
(Mir hat man Nr. 12 für Torque und ES genannt)

MfG
Luis


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Mai 2007)

Der 12er ist für die aktuelle Modelle (2007). Den 5er habe ich an mein Garantie-Rahmen, der baugleich der Reihe 2003 seien soll.


----------



## varadero (14. Mai 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Den 5er habe ich an mein Garantie-Rahmen, der baugleich der Reihe 2003 seien soll.


Hier ein Bild meines (immer noch originalen) 2003er Schaltauges.


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Mai 2007)

Genau, das wäre das Nr.5.


----------



## Mathias2297 (14. Mai 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> kann jdm. erklären,warum der direkte Link zum Schaltauge(hat heute morgen
> 
> ...


da dir noch keiner geantwortet hat:

Nein, nur der Shop, wie wieviele andere auch, eröffnen eine Session die nur für eine begrenzte Zeit und nur für deinen Rechner gilt. Erkennbar ist eine Session meist an langen Zahlen im Link bzw. irgendwo steht auch "Sid" oder auch "SessionID" im Link. 

Bei H&S kann man bsp. nur so direkt zum Artikel verlinken 

http://www.bike-discount.de/default.asp?nav=Artikeldirect&ArtikelID=12120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mein Freundins Iowa ist letzten Sonntag das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gekommen und das Schaltauge abgebrochen. War dabei ein neues zu bestellen, bin jedoch vom Hocker gefallen: 16,90â¬!!! Dann noch 5,90 Versand fÃ¼r so ein Miniteil, zusammen 22,80â¬ 

Dann lese ich hier und in ein anderen Thread dass ein Schaltauge 9,90 kostete in 2007. Wie ist denn die Inflation eigentlich im SÃ¼den??? Gibt es da gÃ¼nstigere Alternativen?? Ich brauche ein Schaltauge nr. 4.

Sonst war der Mailkontakt Ã¼brigens ausreichend und schnell, bloÃ der Preis scheint mir etwas hoch.....

VorschlÃ¤ge?

Danke und GruÃ aus HH

Jan


----------



## vitello (1. Juli 2008)

Günstigere Alternative:
Bike in den Keller stellen und auf schlechtes Wetter hoffen. 

Canyon verdient sich an einem Schaltauge keine goldene Nase ...der Aufwand der Bestellungsbearbeitung liegt sicher um einiges höher als der Erlös daraus. Sei froh dass man bei Canyon so schnell Ersatz bekommt (habe selbst auch nur drei Tage auf ein Schaltauge gewartet -hatte gleich zwei bestellt und jetzt eben eins in reserve)


----------



## ExtraAction (30. Juli 2009)

FYI: bei Canyon kosten die Schaltaugen mittlerweile 16,90 zzgl. Versand und Nachnahmegebühr (weil das der schnellste Bestellweg ist) ist man dann schon bei 22,90. Ich hoffe mal, dass es so schnell geht, wie man das von anderen Fahrradversandhändlern gewohnt ist!


----------

